# HDMI switching with Onkyo?



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I just changed from a component video cable based set up to an HDMI set up using my ONKYO TX-SR706 as the HDMI switcher. 
I have a question regarding how to use the AVR as an HDMI switcher.
Right now if I want to switch HDMI inputs, the AVR has to be turned on and I have to manually push buttons to switch them.
Is there a way to get my AVR to automatically switch inputs while the AVR is powered off (or can any other AVR do this?)? 
I'm referring to an auto sensing circuit that could sense whether or not an HDMI input is receiving a signal. Such as if I wanted to watch cable tv, I switch on the cable box, the AVR senses the incoming signal and switches to that HDMI input. Then if I want to watch a DVD, I would turn off the cable box, then turn on the DVD player which would send a signal to the AVR and the AVR would automatically switch to that HDMI input.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I believe the Onkyo will need to be powered on for the signal to be passed through. I don't know of any device that does this when it is not powered on.
If there is such a device someone will chime in with it's details.


----------

